# Resin Logs



## Radiodial (Mar 30, 2008)

Any source for G scale sized resin (or anything else unnatural) logs for Accucraft skeleton log cards? 

The real ones I've made and used are either too heavy or the bugs infested the bark of the light pine ones that did last one season and then got all nasty looking. I've seen some nce ones in O scale, but surely someone has larger ones?

RJ


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

Accucraft makes 3 different sizes for each logging car they produce. 
http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?categoryID=244 

BTW don't trust the photos they are really brown poo looking, a little paint is helpful!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan Bliese of Electric Model Works has them. Scroll down almost to the bottom.

http://www.rctrains.com/trackaccessories.htm

Take a look.


----------



## Radiodial (Mar 30, 2008)

Perfect Thanks much. 
Those EMW logs look great, but at $40 log car vs the $12 for the Accucraft, I think I'll d some dry brushing and highlighting over the "poo" brown. Too bad the grain ends look so toy-like.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

Either I'm missing something or you are, but the prices shown on the EMW site are for 3 logs.....about the same price as Accucraft. Jonathan sells Accucraft, so maybe they are the exact same logs, just a better picture.


----------



## Radiodial (Mar 30, 2008)

Accucraft prices are for 3 logs for 1 3/4 and 2" sizes and 2 of the 2 1/2 " size. You can find them for $9 a set at dealers on the net. The EMW are a hefty $40 for 3, but come in a choice of detailed sugar pine or fir texture & finish. 
Here's some up close pictures of the Accucraft "poo" logs: 
http://www.rgsrrhobbies.com/AMS-Tree-Logs.html


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

OK. Old saying "You get what you pay for".


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

if my memory does not deceive me, one or two years ago we had a thread about logs made out of foam. 
(with enough pics) 
the foam was roughly cut, then brought to shape with a wirebrush. 
the painted results looked good.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I think that I will stick to branches and clearcoat/dip them in flat. Last for years, don't make a mess, and costs... well... nothing but a few bucks for clearcoat.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a quick how to on foam logs that I made. Super easy and cheap; 
http://www.4largescale.com/chris/c14.htm 

Chris


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.4largescale.com/chris/c14.htm 

that is, what i remembered having read.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Saw some for sale on RLD Hobbies site, maybe Accucraft. 

Doug


----------



## Radiodial (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, I saw those, added 4 sets to the shopping cart but then at checkout it hits you with $42.00 in UPS shipping!!!!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a few sets of the cast ones from Jonathan. I waited years for them to become available again to snag a few sets this time. They are worth every penny.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 09 Sep 2011 09:40 PM 
I have a few sets of the cast ones from Jonathan. I waited years for them to become available again to snag a few sets this time. They are worth every penny. 
Like I said before.......you get what you pay for AND (on top of that) Jonathan is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## LogSkidder01 (Jul 30, 2009)

All of my old real wood logs either split, warped, dry rotted or became bug infested. They were also so heavy that I was often restricted to pulling only five flats. So for more stable and much lighter logs, I used a variation of Chris Walas' (Thanks Chris) log building method. One sheet of 2" foam has yielded about 60 logs with scale diameters ranging from 3' to over 7'. This will fill my AccuCraft flats, my buggies and leave a bunch for the log loading area. I could not find the 3' and 4' form, so I glued up 2" pieces to create the larger diameter logs. If I had stuck to building only 2" to 4" logs, my yield would have been closer to 70 logs. I have about $70 dollars invested and will have about 12 hours of modeling invested. Even if I include my labor at $10 an hour, the cost per log will average a little over $3 per log. 

With load weights being reduced from one to two pounds to about four ounces per flat, my Shay has no problem pulling 10 flat cars on the grades. Also now I do not worry about getting a little water on my logs as I have found that the water based Minwax Polycrylic that I used as both a filler / primer and as a top coat has provides a tough and water resistant finish.


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Old thread but here are some log that I make from foam....


----------

